# Free patterns for "Frozen" characters,hats,and other things



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Found this and thought some might be interested its free and we all love free 
http://www.playpennies.com/free-frozen-knitting-patterns-grandmothers-pattern-book-118303


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

Great thanks


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

. . .and our children and Grands all love FROZEN . . . Thanks for the link.


----------



## yochi (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks so much! Was looking for something like that


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you and, if anyone is having trouble printing the Princess crown, send me a message as I finally did it...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Found this and thought some might be interested its free and we all love free
> http://www.playpennies.com/free-frozen-knitting-patterns-grandmothers-pattern-book-118303


Also if you click on "freebies" at top of page, it takes you to a page where (if you have a Kindle) you can get free things. I do not have a Kindle or small children around, so does not help me but would help others. Thanks for the free knitting patterns though.


----------



## grannylee (Dec 17, 2014)

thank you, thank you and thank you again...I am going to be a very popular granny with these patterns

trisha 

this is sophie the frozen fanatic


----------



## ltokos (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, thanks! If you go to the bottom, there are more links that lead to more links and oodles of more free patterns for snowflake, snowman, and beautiful winter themed patterns! All free! I think I filled up my bookmarks page and downloaded a few dozen! Haha


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Go to the bottom of the page and check out Beautiful Fairy Tale Knits  free patterns - there is the most ethereal pattern for knitted fairy wings! Any child into fantasy would love one.


----------



## grannylee (Dec 17, 2014)

thank you for that tip I will go do that.....sophie adores frozen and she was desperate to build a snowman but as you can see in the pic there wasnt very much snow about...still with her mums help she managed one...after a fashion lol


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

grannylee said:


> thank you for that tip I will go do that.....sophie adores frozen and she was desperate to build a snowman but as you can see in the pic there wasnt very much snow about...still with her mums help she managed one...after a fashion lol


She looks lovely am sure she will love the frozen items when you do them amazing how all these characters catch on to the kids, have fun with them


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

grannylee said:


> thank you for that tip I will go do that.....sophie adores frozen and she was desperate to build a snowman but as you can see in the pic there wasnt very much snow about...still with her mums help she managed one...after a fashion lol


She looks lovely am sure she will love the frozen items when you do them amazing how all these characters catch on to the kids, have fun with them


----------



## grannylee (Dec 17, 2014)

frozen seems to have taken hold of families all over the world....wee girls singing all the songs all the time ....poor mums and dads if they dont actually like the movie....i love it when sophie sings let it go shes so cute


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

dorothymaybell said:


> Great thanks


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Rena67 said:


> Found this and thought some might be interested its free and we all love free
> http://www.playpennies.com/free-frozen-knitting-patterns-grandmothers-pattern-book-118303


Very nice


----------

